# HGH and Insulin



## Nabz (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys ! How would one go to stack insulin and HGH together for synergy ? I was told that you shouldnt use slin without hgh or else i can get fat very quickly, my diet is on point tho, im around 9-10% bf. I have used both IGF (DES and LR3) but now i want to use sli. Any help would be appreciated.

Nabz:headbang:


----------



## Nabz (May 15, 2014)

Bump anyone ?


----------



## formula1069 (May 15, 2014)

use the search function here, there are lots of posts about the subject


----------



## FordFan (May 16, 2014)

Your question is pretty vague making me think you're no ready. Hgh is safe, slin on the other hand is dangerous if not used correctly.   Educate yourself a little more with basic knowledge then we'll go from there


----------



## srd1 (May 16, 2014)

:yeahthat: slin can kill ya if not used properly bro do your home work youll be glad you did.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 17, 2014)

Well, hgh is not going to blunt the effects of slin abuse. On the other hand using slin sensibly will not make you fat. If one uses slin say just PRW then they will not risk getting fat. However, there is a synergy if slin and HGH are used together and timed correctly. 

Given that a simple way to take advantage of that synergy is to use HGH PRW and then use slin PWO. This has served me well. Just make sure to have a big shake with your slin and then another CHO meal around an hour after that.

Hawk


----------

